# United we are in Fur?



## Infinity (Oct 23, 2006)

I am quite frankly amazed at how well users get along together here on FAF.

Sure there are a few conflicts here and there, but for the furry community especially I am shacked. Did I miss something or did the Deathstar do a barrel roll?

Other forums I go to have had extreme user problems for several reasons, but the success of this forum most certainly piques my interest.

Yes, I know the title is cheezy, don't kill me.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 23, 2006)

You could say we are a close community. The staff and members both do their part to ensure everyone is happy, just about anyway. (Except for the rabid little art thieves that plague people at times.)


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 23, 2006)

It's really not hard to be nice. I wish more people would practice it.

As for why this particular forum is different, it's probably because it's not a huge community, or we just got lucky.


----------



## benanderson (Oct 23, 2006)

I was also a little surprised at how friendly the furry community was when I first "Joined" (for lack of a better phrase)... other forums always have some kind of flame war going on or have some kind of horrid spammer(s) praying about. Maybe people who draw furs all have similar interests and therefore have nothing to complain to each-other about, or we just got lucky and everyone are just genuinely nice people. What-ever the reason maybe, I thank it! ^.=.^


----------



## Suule (Oct 23, 2006)

Trust me... there's a very ugly side of the fandom that some do not wish to see or try to ignore.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 23, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Trust me... there's a very ugly side of the fandom that some do not wish to see or try to ignore.



You mean _Them._ They are both a problem that is unwanted, but also must be contended with.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 23, 2006)

I was also really surprised how civil everything is.  I guess maybe since we all have something very specific (and, to most people, special... in the good way) in common, it's easier to be nicer?  Also, I think furries are just very accepting people in general because, hey, how bad can anohter furry _possibly_ be?


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 23, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Also, I think furries are just very accepting people in general because, hey, how bad can anohter furry _possibly_ be?



Exactly what I was going to say. I'm a furry, I consider myself a good person, how could another furry be all that bad? We're all just fun-loving people here; there's no expectations, or odd looks and awkwardness if you're like something that most would consider odd. It's just easy to talk to other people about anything.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 23, 2006)

I say this because around every corner I turn on the Internets I see some sort of furry drama.

As long as people like SA goons leave this place alone we're good.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 23, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> As long as people like SA goons leave this place alone we're good.



Hey, we have some kickass mods. Even if that happened, I think it would be under control.

/Pardon my simplistic writing, for my brain has been stabbed by my homework.
//Et tu, square roote?
///Booo bad puns.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> I was also really surprised how civil everything is.  I guess maybe since we all have something very specific (and, to most people, special... in the good way) in common, it's easier to be nicer?  Also, I think furries are just very accepting people in general because, hey, how bad can anohter furry _possibly_ be?



Two words...
Baby Furs....


Ask Dragoneer about them....
:shock:


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 23, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> Two words...
> Baby Furs....
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't touchin' that with a 20ft pole... but, perhaps, 20 cans of spray deoderant. =)


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kayla-La said:
			
		

> As for why this particular forum is different, it's probably because it's not a huge community, or we just got lucky.



It only takes two... sometimes one. 

We're not quite up to 40,000 registered users on the mainsite and, true enough, only several thousand of those will be online in any one day.
A disproportionate percentage of the more vocal individuals from the community will tend to gravitate over here, of course.
So, yes, I've seen a lot worse. Kudos to ~99.8% of the community.



			
				Kayla-La said:
			
		

> It's really not hard to be nice. I wish more people would practice it.



Amen. For life, in general, too... Even allowing for any "bad days".


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 23, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I ain't touchin' that with a 20ft pole... but, perhaps, 20 cans of spray deoderant. =)



Off to Wiki! Yes, Wiki is a verb, now.

[Edit] Oh wow....


----------



## Suule (Oct 24, 2006)

Alchera said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometime the problem is them, sometime the problem is us...


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 24, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> As long as people like SA goons leave this place alone we're good.


SA is over us, it's the clueless n00bs that try to attack.


----------



## benanderson (Oct 24, 2006)

Bokracrok said:
			
		

> SA is over us, it's the clueless n00bs that try to attack.



I couldn't agree more. They always seem to jump into things without even looking into how they work and then try to convince experienced users otherwise. (In my experience they have) And not to mention their brilliant grasp on the English language :roll:

Oh... and type "n00b" into wikipedia, it's a rather amusing read X3


----------



## Nyn (Oct 24, 2006)

I think that, in my experience that the fandom is an extremely accepting place. Sure there are a few odd balls out there but also it's nice to be able o find at least one other person who shares your beliefs (issues: P) Still though As we are a community based in the furry genre you have to take into account that we have to be very accepting on some levels. Take this post for example. *checks*
Ok on this thread there are posts from the UK, the states, and Australia. Also not only are we of different geologic roots but lets glance at species. I found a lizard/dragon, Fox, Lion, Digimon, and an Umbreon. The fact that we are able to sit here and not bash back and for the variance of out species.  So ya you will findâ€¦oddities amongst the fandom but youâ€™ll also find that odd fits in here rather well 

Ohh and Dragoneer it was nice to see you at FF^^


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 25, 2006)

Heh...we're subconcioussly trying to fight our bad reputation with tolerance and politeness. 

Doesn't always work. 

Come to think of it, most of the time it backfires....

~Sylv


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

Digimon goes where?

And me, I love building and uniting communities together. I love variety and weirdness, so long as certain things are not shoved/forced on me. =P I'll do whatever I can to help other communities grow and mature. I love it.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 25, 2006)

I actually surpised when I joined FA forums/site, I thought it'd be like DA/other forum where everyone seems hate me at start...

But actually, everyone was friendly, excellent at conversions, and I felt like I can belong around here....

I guess it's something to do with small community (although the site has 100,000+ users) and that we are smart enough to see there is no point of not being nice to others


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 25, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> I actually surpised when I joined FA forums/site, I thought it'd be like DA/other forum where everyone seems hate me at start...
> 
> But actually, everyone was friendly, excellent at conversions, and I felt like I can belong around here....
> 
> I guess it's something to do with small community (although the site has 100,000+ users) and that we are smart enough to see there is no point of not being nice to others



Guesstimating a little on the high end Seven, but it's something to look forward to.  There's currently close to 40,000 users on the site.  

It is true though, these forums maintain a decent level of friendliness and conversation.  Of course there are occassional outbreaks of less than friendly things, but the good thing is that the more the greater extent of the forum population can appreciate when things are calm and amicable, the less they'll tollerate those who start to cause problems.  Which usually helps to quell those considering causing trouble in the first place.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> I guess it's something to do with small community (although the site has 100,000+ users) and that we are smart enough to see there is no point of not being nice to others


Less than 40,000 actually. 

And also, we're not afraid to violently assault rude/attackative people with a big stick. Sometimes, people need to be molesterbated into behaving.

In that respect, I like to think of myself as the fandom's big purple mother -- I am not afraid to slap people when they misbehave. That, or I just like to abuse people. We all need to get smacked up every once in a while.

*EDIT:* What Damaratus said.


----------



## Nyn (Oct 25, 2006)

I think we have a fine example  right there of my furs get along.

"...people need to be molesterbated into behaving."

Who dosn't wann know some one who threatens to molesterbate them


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> In that respect, I like to think of myself as the fandom's big purple mother -- I am not afraid to slap people when they misbehave. That, or I just like to abuse people. We all need to get smacked up every once in a while.
> 
> *EDIT:* What Damaratus said.



If you're the mummy who's the daddy?
:idea:


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Less than 40,000 actually.



But still larger than Monaco or Liechtenstein. 

=
_*...sits back to watch the database update*_


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet smaller than a Macrotaur.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And also, we're not afraid to violently assault rude/attackative people with a big stick. Sometimes, people need to be molesterbated into behaving.



ROFL!

Sig-worthy!  {goes off to change signature}


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*blinks* Would that be worth a seat at the UN, too?


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad to hear that abusive members aren't getting away with it. :3 Family group hug, then? ;P

And whoops, aye I got over the top...is  there some page where I can know how many members there are on FA? *shrug*


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 25, 2006)

i almost amde a huge rant about the friendliness of this forum a little while back, but someoen beat me to it =P

i was (am still am) surprised taht such a friendly bunch of people can get together for a good time so easily


----------



## Srbski-Wuk (Nov 2, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> SevenFisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i believe in respect and tolerance for evryone as well and have to say that most other furrs I had the luck to meet and get into talking with have a great attitude so far. Though, there is just one thing i would like to point out, cause i think he is right.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/50504/

If it is true, then im not sure, what i sould think from the admins of the furr community ... seriously. I have no clue ... all i know, if its true, i would as a new user, just be dissapointed.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2006)

If my idea of a combined national (Multinational, too) furry media lobbying group comes together, the Nation of Furry would have to point to FurAffinity as one of the major focusing points.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm, it seems we are being challenged by a few things, alas i must bump this thread!

I do say with these recent events this will question our strength as a community. This is a true measure of our strength as a community. I am curious how will we do. What do you think?


----------



## RailRide (Nov 3, 2006)

Ironically, furry's self-imposed 'tolerance mandate' has historically caused a lot of drama in itself, largely because it tends to be so all-encompassing that miscreants who would normally become persona non-grata get "protected" status from it.

Unless they admit to being Christain. Then all bets are off :roll:

---PCJ


----------



## Infinity (Nov 3, 2006)

People, we're mature (young) adults here. Let us not let this little debate get to best of us.

Keep it civil, keep it furry.


----------



## furry (Nov 4, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Keep it civil, keep it furry.



Make up your mind, which one is it?


----------

